# Spam sent from my email address



## almonit (Jun 25, 2008)

Spam is somehow being sent which displays my email address. I know this because:
a) I have had messages returned as undeliverable to addresses I hadn't sent email to.
b) I received a spam message from myself (!)

My OS is XP. I run AVG regularly and adaware and spybot every once in a while. BTW, I'm computer literate, but I don't speak geek, so don't get too technical with me please 

I contacted my internet service provider a few weeks ago and they were unhelpful. Today I contacted them again after messages I sent to hotmail addresses returned saying, "Reasons for rejection may be related to contect with spam-like characteristics or IP/Domain reputation problems."

It turns out that hotmail has blocked all messages from my internet service providers (the biggest, or one of the biggest in my country). This makes me thing that maybe they are infected somehow.

I have changed my internet password and started scanning for threats. The norton online virus scan worked, (showing I had 2 problems, trojan.wimad and adware.memory meter) but the security scan wouldn't run. Also my adaware shut down mid scan.

What kind of threats would cause spam to show my address? What am I looking for?

Also, I am running an ewido scan as we speak (so to speak). I has caught all sorts of adware and also trojan.small. I started googling trojan.small and found someone that said that he had problems only AFTER it was quarentened - that it was a false positive. So now that I've found a trojan, not sure if I've found anything. Do I quarentene it or leave it alone?

I'd appreciate any advice I could get about how to proceed.

THANKS!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Please start here and follow the instructions.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

If you cannot complete any of the Steps, *simply move on to the next one* - remember to let the Analyst know about this when you post your logs.

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply - it may take a few days.


----------



## almonit (Jun 25, 2008)

Will do. Thanks


----------

